# Leistungsabfall berechnen ...



## MRT (27 März 2009)

Hallo!

Anscheinend kann ich nicht mal mehr die einfachsten Rechnungen ausrechnen! :roll:

Bsp.: 

Ein Windmotor soll am Verbrauchsort bei der Spannung 250V eine Leistung von 3,5kW erzeugen.
a. Wie viel Prozent der Leistung gehen in der angeschlossenen Aluminiumleitung verloren. (500m Einfachlänge, 4mm Durchmesser, Al = 0,029 Ohm.mm²/m
b. Wie viel Watt gehen verloren?
c. Welche Spannung muss der Generator erzeugen?

Ich hab zuerst den Widerstand der Leitung ausgerechnet, sind  1,15 Ohm.

Jetzt wollte ich mit dieser Formel weiterechnen:

A= Länge*I/Uv*spez. Widerstand
Hab damit den Spannungsverlust Uv ausgerechnet, ich komm da aber auf keinen grünen Zweig!

Oder bin ich überhaupt am falschen Weg?

Lösung: a. 12,924% b. 452,34W und c. 282,311V


----------



## maier21 (28 März 2009)

Hallo MRT,
ich habe das mal nachgerechnet mit deinen Angaben.
Annahme ist DC oder 1phasen Wechselstrom.
Ergebniss:
a: je nach Rechnung 12,91% oder 11,46%
   bei 12,91% ist es das Verhältniss Verlustleistung zu Nutzleistung
   bei 11,46% ist es das Verhältniss Verlustleistung zu abgegebener  
   Leistung. Die Aufgabe ist da nicht eindeutig.
b: 452,37W
c: 282,312V

Das kommt den Ergenissen doch sehr nahe.
Berücksichtige bei deiner Berechnung das es einen Hin und Rückleiter gibt.
==> Leitungslänge ist 2*500m=1000m



Gruß
Maier 21


----------



## MRT (28 März 2009)

Ob AC oder DC steht leider nicht in der Angabe!

Hast du Pv über diese Formel gerechnet? 
Pv= I*I*Rho*2*L / A


----------



## MRT (28 März 2009)

Danke, hat sich erledigt!


----------



## MRT (28 März 2009)

Noch ein Problem:

Eine 3 km entfernte Wasserpumpe benötigt zum Antrieb einen 400V Motor von 2kw, dessen Wirkungsgrad 80% beträgt. Wie groß muss der Leitungsquerschnitt (Kupfer) mindestens sein, wenn der Leistungsverlust 5% nicht übersteigen soll?

Ich  hab Pzu ausgerechnet: Pzu = Pab/0,8 = 2500W

Pv = Pzu - Pab = 500W

Von Pzu hab ich die 5% Leistungsverlust abgezogen: 2375 W

I = P/U = 2375W/440V = 5,39A

A= I*I*Rho*2*L / Pv 	= 5,39 * 5,39 * 0,017 * 2 * 3000 / 125W = 23,774mm²

Laut Lösung soll 27,671mm² rauskommen

Die 2kW werden ja Pab sein, oder?


----------



## nico (28 März 2009)

Auf dem Typenschild wird ja wohl die Nennleistung stehen und da kommt wohl eher 2,2 kW als Standartwert in Frage. 

2,2 kW Motor => 6,3 Ampere Motorschutzschalter

Dieses Programm  spuckt 25 mm² aus.

Dein Ergebnis scheint also wohl hinzukommen.

Edit: Merke gerade erst, dass es sich wohl um eine Schulaufgabe handeln muss. Das Programm ist aber trotzdem nützlich.


----------

